# Table Of Risk



## LWESTHAUSE (Dec 22, 2008)

Could I get some input as to where cryosurgery should be considered on the table of risk as far as management options.  I have always considered it to be low but I have a new supervisor and now it is being questioned differently.  Some other opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## Love Coding! (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cryo and table of risk*



LWESTHAUSE said:


> Could I get some input as to where cryosurgery should be considered on the table of risk as far as management options.  I have always considered it to be low but I have a new supervisor and now it is being questioned differently.  Some other opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks




I work for a dermatology practice, and we consider cryo as "low" level of risk.  There is still the possibility of burning the skin... that's my two cents...
any other opinions????

dscoder74


----------



## LLovett (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree, it looks like it would be low to me as well. If the patient had risk factors (not sure what they would be for this procedure) it could be moderate. 


Laura, CPC


----------

